# Redhead-New



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's another bird I put together this weekend! A Redhead that I shot in N.D. in the middle of November two years ago. The bird has special meaning to me. A really, really, nice ol' guy named Oscar has been letting me hunt his land for years. Well, he passed away last year and I always think of him when I see the bird.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Rick,
My son shot one of these the opening weekend of the duck season last year, would this have been a bird that I should have mounted for him? or would this bird have had to many pin feathers?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

More than likely too many pin's...Although, you never know...It depends how old the bird is...I've seen Wood Ducks shot in September, that were fully feathered out...But, even this bird had a lot of pin feathers and it was shot in mid November!


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice bird Rick!


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Nice looking Redhead!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------

